# Nikkor 2000mm F11



## meywd (Dec 25, 2014)

well, now a valid reason to switch   

http://www.ebay.com/itm/251761280659?rmvSB=true&afsrc=1&rmvSB=true


----------



## PhilA (Dec 25, 2014)

Nah. What would you want one of those puny things for when you could have a REALLY long lens! 

http://www.mir.com.my/rb/photography/companies/canon/fdresources/fdlenses/reflex8002000/cat.htm

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IRq18WpQZC0


----------



## dgatwood (Dec 25, 2014)

PhilA said:


> Nah. What would you want one of those puny things for when you could have a REALLY long lens!
> 
> http://www.mir.com.my/rb/photography/companies/canon/fdresources/fdlenses/reflex8002000/cat.htm
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IRq18WpQZC0



Review of 5200mm f/14: Autofocus doesn't work, even in live view mode. Got a few usable pics of the next town over, but required me to stitch more than 10,000 shots for every portrait of my cat, which made it too clumsy to be practical. Would not recommend.

Also, the cat did not like the 10 billion candlepower lighting.


----------



## danski0224 (Dec 25, 2014)

How well does it work with a 1.7x?


----------

